# iPhoto Export



## Kleles (Jul 21, 2009)

After recent updating (OS X and iPhoto) I have encountered a problem with Export in the File menu of iPhoto. Whenever I select Export, iPhoto crashes and a Problem Report is generated. All other functions seem to be OK. Can anyone offer suggestions about a fix?
MBP mid-2009
OS 10.8.2
iPhoto ’11 9.4

Thanks.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

grab the iphoto update again from the apple website as opposed to software update


----------



## Kleles (Jul 21, 2009)

I looked at the Apple site but could not find where I would be able to download iPhoto again.


----------



## Kleles (Jul 21, 2009)

Problem solved: I got an iPhoto update notice when I visited the app store. 'Export' works as it should now.


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

I was having the same problem and assumed it was the Flickr plug-in that was incompatible with ML.

I just noticed that I'm on version 9.3.2, which did not come from the app store. Should I install version 9.4? If I do that from the app store, will it over-write my current version?


----------



## Kleles (Jul 21, 2009)

crawford said:


> I was having the same problem and assumed it was the Flickr plug-in that was incompatible with ML.
> 
> I just noticed that I'm on version 9.3.2, which did not come from the app store. Should I install version 9.4? If I do that from the app store, will it over-write my current version?


I'm now using iPhoto 9.4.1. I was using 9.3.x when I got an update notice. I updated to 9.4 and that's when Export caused iPhoto to crash. Yesterday I got another update notice, which specifically mentioned corrected the Export crashes. iPhoto 9.4.1 works well.

I'm surprised that you did not get update notices. Have you gone to the app store, or selected software update from the Apple menu.

When the update is downloaded, it installs itself, overwriting the previous version.


----------

